# CSCA Le Cordon Bleu Program



## cferry (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm considering going to CSCA in Pasadena, CA - does anyone have any indepent reviews or experience all I can find on the www is their own propoganda 

Also, does this apply to CSCA:

It should be noted that while many American schools affiliated with the Career Education Corporation (CEC) tout their connection to Le Cordon Bleu (naming their programs "Le Cordon Bleu Culinary Arts" and so forth), Le Cordon Bleu does not accredit these schools. Instead, the "Le Cordon Bleu" designation means that these schools use the Le Cordon Bleu "system." CEC itself, not Le Cordon Bleu, is responsible for assuring that its affiliated schools adhere to the system's standards.

THANKS!


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

attended there a number of years ago and have hired former and current students. E-mail me if you'd like more info.

danny


----------



## mikey (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi cferry,

I'm a student at another CEC owned school, Western Culinary Institute. I would be very cautious about attending any school connected with CEC. It is a for profit corporation and it's all about $$

When I started there were 16 people in my class, which was a good size for our kitchen lab. Plenty of room to practice our skills. Now there are 33. 30 burners and 5 ovens for 33 students. I fight for burner and oven space everyday. It's chaos. Because of that I can't get some of my required work done. My grades are going to suffer. More importantly, I'm not learning all the culinary skills I need. It's pretty depressing.

The reason for the increased class size was to get more students through the door. More students graduated = more $$. Be very careful when looking at a LCB school. If they say the class size is only 15 to 20 students, GET IT IN WRITING, and signed by the president of the school. If they won't provide it, check out another school. I wish I would have.

I'm sorry if I sound a little negative. Choose a school carefully. Good luck.


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

You might want to check out this article before you decided:

http://www.oregonlive.com/business/o...0198043550.xml


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

Mikey - thanks for the tip. did not know all that about CEC.


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

That's what we're here for.


----------



## ldts60 (Feb 9, 2005)

It's all about money and I truly regret the money spent .


----------



## tatgrrl26 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello, Goodness this is a wee bit late. I am currently a student at CSCA in Pasadena. Once spring break is over I will be going in my last 12 weeks of school, all of which are rotation. I love this school. I have learned a wealth of information from GREAT chef instructors. Have you gone on a school tour yet? Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ldts60 (Feb 9, 2005)

You are so right.......Did you have Sloane by chance?


----------



## doctorchef (Apr 15, 2005)

Dear Future Culinarian-Stay as far away from any and all CEC schools as you can, they are all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and not about the students or learning. I have 45 years of cooking/teaching experience. Go to a regionally accredited culinary schools housed in a community college or a technicial school. Call me if you need anymore advice-Chef GMHarris EdS, MS, CEC, CCE, AAC 1.407.855.5880 EXT. 2286


----------



## chef (May 13, 2005)

Anyone know anything about Kitchen Academy  ? I'm interested in this as an alternative to CSCA. :chef:


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Took a look at the site. The prez, Becker, opened scsca in the early 90's. Before that my wife had seen him at the Equestrian Center a few years earlier.

fwiw


----------

